# West Michigan R/C Racing 2005



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

figures since the new year we needed a new thread even though we got our own web page. so u can visit us at www.wmrcracing.com


HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Reply #1! :tongue:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

no im sry if u look in the upper right hand corner of your post you are number 2 as always,JK with u dustin


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Had a blast tonight guys ! Jim,(Bigdaddy)did you order your wife a truck yet?Looked like she was haveing fun out there last nite.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Dig out the E Max
Got me a new one and ready to have a ball.


----------



## Crazydave25 (Jan 19, 2002)

Hey guys. Have fun saturday night truckin...... Does anyone know much about the RC10L? I know a guy who has one thats been in storage for many years... he says he has more stuff with it... i need to find out more, but is this anything that could be raced by todays standards?

Davey


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Davey....
The RC10L is an oval car. And yes, it can still be raced by all means.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

ED, She had a good time. It just got to be so late. Yes I'm looking for a good deal.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Well it looks like my Christmas Present to myself will be getting here two weeks ahead of schedule. My new computer will be here on Thursday of this week! I'll bring it by the track this weekend so everyone can drool over it. :hat:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Davey....
> The RC10L is an oval car. And yes, it can still be raced by all means.


... If you don't mind losing by 5-8 laps. Unless it's a 10L3O, it wouldn't be even close to competitive.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Kevin...
Correct you are. But... it could still be raced, it just wouldn't
be up to speed as far as todays standards are concerned.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Phat Dakota said:


> Well it looks like my Christmas Present to myself will be getting here two weeks ahead of schedule. My new computer will be here on Thursday of this week! I'll bring it by the track this weekend so everyone can drool over it. :hat:


Did someone get a new Lap Top?


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, I did. But I made a mistake, it won't be here until Friday, not Thursday.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Phat Dakota said:


> Yes, I did. But I made a mistake, it won't be here until Friday, not Thursday.


So what will everyone be drooling over? a gateway perhaps, maybe a dell?
Was it custom made just for you?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> So what will everyone be drooling over? a gateway perhaps, maybe a dell?
> Was it custom made just for you?



Someday I wouldn't mind getting a sony Vio.......or however its spelled.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Isn't it Saturday, yet! I had an absolute blast last week. Can't wait to do it again this week. Gotta see if I can get past Jim and Troy....


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

May the force be with you.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Someday I wouldn't mind getting a sony Vio.......or however its spelled.


Vaio

Video Audio Integrated Operation.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> Vaio
> 
> Video Audio Integrated Operation.



Yeah, thats it.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Vaio
> 
> Video Audio Integrated Operation.


A buddy of mine has one of those. Nice and small. Just more moolah than I care to spend on a computer right now. Gotta get the digital camera first... :thumbsup:


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i might come out to race on saturday. 

hey bill
do you still want my axle?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

hyena boy said:


> i might come out to race on saturday.
> 
> hey bill
> do you still want my axle?


Probably not. I don't think it will fit my Losi...


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

so you are not running the 1/12 any more?

let me know if you start running again, i will still have it.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

What a day saturday :thumbsup: Had a blast.Mike Champ,You where hooked.It was nice to see ya and race with you agian. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mr. Busch........

You have a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> Mike Champ,You where hooked. It was nice to see ya and race with you again. :thumbsup:


I'm happy to see Mike back racing.

Thank you.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

I did'nt stay for the stock truck foam A main,but the stock rubber A main was a great race. Mike had his hands full with Chad. Not bad for his first time out with a rental truck. Nice job on the win Mike.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dave Walton said:


> I did'nt stay for the stock truck foam A main,but the stock rubber A main was a great race. Mike had his hands full with Chad. Not bad for his first time out with a rental truck. Nice job on the win Mike.


Thanks Dave,
Chad and I had to drive our best during the whole race. That was a very very close race, and any of us could have win that one. He was right there with me, even though the time shows an extra lap for me. Marty was also pretty close in the heats but had a problem in the main... Hopefully we will all be there next week to defend our spot in the A-main...

That was close competition right there... It will be interesting to see who will get it next week... (And don't forget on that list Kendhall, Stan, Scott, Tom or Jim...)

And yes, Good job Chad for a first stadium race with a rental truck...

Mike


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> ............ Hopefully we will all be there next week to defend our spot in the A-main................
> 
> Mike


Oh,....I'll be there....  :devil:


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

whats up kids........... anyone need a vacation to Orlando? ha. Look me up.

Jeff Brown


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Jeff..... Check your PM's cause I sent you one!!

John


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

eclipz95 said:


> whats up kids........... anyone need a vacation to Orlando? ha. Look me up.
> 
> Jeff Brown


Look you up??? That's funny..... I can drive to your work from here without a map, and you live just down the street from wher I lived in the Outriggers, so I think I'll be able to find you without too much trouble.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Anybody up for some Summer road trips this year? Is the MORL still alive?
Have trailer, will travel with room for three, maybe four.


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

how about the mars john?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Anybody up for some Summer road trips this year? Is the MORL still alive?
> Have trailer, will travel with room for three, maybe four.


I dun think morl is around...but i loved it!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Anybody up for some Summer road trips this year? Is the MORL still alive?
> Have trailer, will travel with room for three, maybe four.


Sounds good- let me know.


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Yeah I do need a vacation so I will be down in a few days zap me an e-mail so I know how to get to Hooters.

Man out (you Down with that)



eclipz95 said:


> whats up kids........... anyone need a vacation to Orlando? ha. Look me up.
> 
> Jeff Brown


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

psycho02 said:


> how about the mars john?


I'm about 98% sure you'll see me there at some point this year.
Anybody have a truck their willing to let me test drive? LoL!!!!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John W:

Buy mine............


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

Timmy you got a ft t4 laying around you wanna part with quote me a $. 


Exelby vehicles are better than gold.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

psycho02:

Hi,

Sorry just a T3. the T4's came out when we were racing Karts so I didn't buy one. I also found a new never run B3 that was hiding in my basement (Pat's on a cleaning spree) and my B4 is in Fla on "rent a ride" to the owner of B.M.I............
my killer E Maxx is down there too.....somewhere.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

tim

were are you and mini racing now? i have not had the time to race lately but will soon.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

psycho02 said:


> Timmy you got a ft t4 laying around you wanna part with quote me a $.
> 
> 
> Exelby vehicles are better than gold.:thumbsup:


Come on, you don't want a T4. I know you want a MF2 :thumbsup: .


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

WarpWind said:


> Come on, you don't want a T4. I know you want a MF2 :thumbsup: .



The MF2 is the way to go... :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

WarpWind said:


> Come on, you don't want a T4. I know you want a MF2 :thumbsup: .


Maybe. Don't tell me that you have an mf2 Bill, werent you a die hard associated guy? Actually I might even get a wheeler for the mars maybe. The problem for me was that by the end of last season my b4 was way more hooked up on dirt than my bk2 was AND I could never get the mf1 to feel right for me on the track but the t3 was always good, and I have not driven a t4 yet so I don't know how I would like the t4, I am leaning towards the wheeler anyways. 

SO are YOU gonna race on some dirt this year Bill?


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

psycho02 said:


> Maybe. Don't tell me that you have an mf2 Bill, werent you a die hard associated guy? Actually I might even get a wheeler for the mars maybe. The problem for me was that by the end of last season my b4 was way more hooked up on dirt than my bk2 was AND I could never get the mf1 to feel right for me on the track but the t3 was always good, and I have not driven a t4 yet so I don't know how I would like the t4, I am leaning towards the wheeler anyways.
> 
> SO are YOU gonna race on some dirt this year Bill?


LOSILOSILOSILOSILOSI ACADEMYACADEMYACADEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

fatboylosi said:


> LOSILOSILOSILOSILOSI ACADEMYACADEMYACADEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


 
 figures you would say that, Don't you know that you are rolling with westbound and westbound is about the AE. buuuuut we'll see how sunday goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

psycho02 said:


> Don't tell me that you have an mf2 Bill, werent you a die hard associated guy? SO are YOU gonna race on some dirt this year Bill?


Yes, I liked my T4. But right now in stadium, I like the MF2 much more. I think the T4 just doesn't like the style of track were using. But out on the dirt, I think it will be more than equal. And hopefully today I too will be getting a SB sport. Kinda hard to say no for the money.

And I'm seriously thinking about the MARS this year. We'll see.


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

WarpWind said:


> Yes, I liked my T4. But right now in stadium, I like the MF2 much more. I think the T4 just doesn't like the style of track were using. But out on the dirt, I think it will be more than equal. And hopefully today I too will be getting a SB sport. Kinda hard to say no for the money.
> 
> And I'm seriously thinking about the MARS this year. We'll see.


Yeah I have been thinking about the academy too, and It would be pretty cool to see you at the mars series this year:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

psycho02 said:


> Yeah I have been thinking about the academy too, and It would be pretty cool to see you at the mars series this year:thumbsup:


Well, I've got the SB sport in my grubby little mitts now. I'm thinking this car might be the reason to run the MARS. Hmmm, I could run 4WD and mod Truck. Or 4WD and stock buggy. Or just do all three  .


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

WarpWind said:


> Well, I've got the SB sport in my grubby little mitts now. I'm thinking this car might be the reason to run the MARS. Hmmm, I could run 4WD and mod Truck. Or 4WD and stock buggy. Or just do all three  .


warp, first thing your going to wanna do with the academy is get rid of the crappy motor mount! it comes loose and you cant change the pinion without taking the motor completely out, I got a couple billit aluminum mounts that I made left if your interested. they are a slide style mount with no cam. lemme know!
shawn
I got pics, but they won't post here email me and I'll send you some pics
[email protected]


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's my losi! I got the new body by Jconcepts....


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

WarpWind said:


> Well, I've got the SB sport in my grubby little mitts now. I'm thinking this car might be the reason to run the MARS. Hmmm, I could run 4WD and mod Truck. Or 4WD and stock buggy. Or just do all three  .


I'm thinking of doing three classes stock buggy mod buggy and 4wheel you know how the mars is there is definitley plenty of time.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Where's my truck??


----------



## psycho02 (Mar 27, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Where's my truck??


 
where did you leave it?


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Good luck tommorow weeena hehheheh :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Cooter said:


> Good luck tommorow weeena hehheheh :thumbsup: :wave:


Huh????


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jeff:

Hi,

We race at Lansing or Halo. depending on what day(s) I can get off. Mini is (or will be ) testing a new prototype 1 1/2th scale and a new version of the TC4........... it will have new bulkheads, chassis inner camber link mounts, and a host of other features that should have been on the TC4........ we are on our 2nd Gen Mi2 chassis...... you gotta get one. PW is running it instead of his now. also working on a new Xray chassis........ so far it's better than ours on asphalt...........just waiting for ours to show up for testing


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

tim

let me know the next time you head to halo, i might want to come too.

what time does lansing start on sunday?
right now money is getting tight to go too far for racing. i might be at tony's next week.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

hey bill

are going racing this week?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

hyena boy said:


> hey bill
> 
> are going racing this week?


Not with the weather the way it is. I've had my fill of real rally action between last night/this morning and today.


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

The doors open at 9 a.m. at the Hobby HUb. But the racing does not start until 1pm.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

that you bob. is that where you are racing now?


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

yes its the one and only MichaelBob. That where I'm racing for now. I'm not really happy about the driver.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

MikeBob said:


> I'm not really happy about the driver.


Well, maybe you're not paying your driver enough :tongue: ! 
(Sorry, coudn't pass that one by...)


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

fatboylosi said:


> warp, first thing your going to wanna do with the academy is get rid of the crappy motor mount! it comes loose and you cant change the pinion without taking the motor completely out, I got a couple billit aluminum mounts that I made left if your interested. they are a slide style mount with no cam. lemme know!
> shawn
> I got pics, but they won't post here email me and I'll send you some pics
> [email protected]


pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Those motor mounts look great. I know of a lot of people trying to Kose mounts, and those look just as good if not better. I'm definetly interested. Now, can you make a cap piece that goes over the bearing in the mount? Like on the Pro4's.

Maybe next you can come up with some shock towers. The stock ones seem to have a lot of flex.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

WarpWind said:


> Those motor mounts look great. I know of a lot of people trying to Kose mounts, and those look just as good if not better. I'm definetly interested. Now, can you make a cap piece that goes over the bearing in the mount? Like on the Pro4's.
> 
> Maybe next you can come up with some shock towers. The stock ones seem to have a lot of flex.


got ya covered, the cap is made, just not in the pic. it's a delrin cap. 
the shock towers are on the drawing board, been tinkering around with a couple different designs, should have a final soon.
ask around and give me an idea on how many motor mounts are wanted so I have an idea for how many to make. I have fixtures and programs saved for them, so would only take me a few days to get a bunch more done.
A.C.E.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Where Hobby Hub?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

JimRuninit said:


> Where Hobby Hub?


The Hobby Hubs track is in Lansing.
They have a thread here on HT as well in the on-road racing section.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Son:

Hi, 

You going to be at the track Saturday??????? Mini is going to start 1 1/2th scale again. I gotta do some testing on the B.M.I. TC4 before Sunday I'm messin around with the front end geometery (sp?). gotta decide if it's worth going into production. so far it's not a happy chassis.

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm planning on being there for stadium saturday. Weather allowing. I wasn't feeling too brave last weekend.

Speaking of TC4s, whats up with those? I've heard some grumblings about them. I thought they looked pretty solid.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't know what the grumbling is all about with the TC4. I had mine hooked up pretty good when I ran it, I was just expirimenting with some different setups to see what the changes did, but then I decided to run oval for a while.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

well............. mostly people though the setups from the TC3's would work great. some people found the tub to be a little flexy even the graphite chassis. they had some front end breakage. they seem to be a little harder to setup for running in the higher classes (although walt's was looking good Sunday Mini came in 2nd to him in 19t. 
have one of the B.M.I. TC4's to test some different steering racks.and some other minor things before production.
at the Novak race Blackstock didn't even make the A....
stop by and take a look at the B.M.I. chassis let me know what you think

Thanks


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> stop by and take a look at the B.M.I. chassis let me know what you think


I can do that. See ya saturday.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Son:

Hi,

We will have a prototype 1/12th scale there too only two in the world!!!!!!!!! looking forward to seeing you again

Dad


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> ...only two in the world!!!!!!!!!


Ooh, oooh. Can I take it out for a test run with a 8 turn! :tongue: I WILL find any weak spots for you in the first lap! :thumbsup:


----------

